# WEIGHT vs TEMP vs TIME = READY TO EAT



## lama1 (May 28, 2014)

Might be asking to much here but you just never know. Is there a chart that offers approximate smoking time based on temp.,  and weight,  and possibly the type, or cut of meat being smoked. Not looking for exact times, just approximates.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 28, 2014)

You only need Temp Vs Time. Weight is a constant multiplied by time at a given temp. 10 Lb Butt X 1.5 Hrs/Lb  at 225° = 15 hours. The charts available go by the most often used cook times per pound. I figure a 30 minute per pound reduction for every 50° jump. Example at 275° figure 1.0 Hr/Lb. Below is a chart from our sister site. These are only guidelines! Actual cooking times may vary. I have had 8 Lb Butts at 225° go 1 hour / Lb and 4 Lb Butts go 2 Hrs / Lb, also at 225°F. ALWAYS add 2 Hours to the cook time you think it will take to CYA and/or Rest the meat. If your meat gets done early, double wrap in Foil or Butcher Paper and Towels and put the meat in a cooler. Large cuts will hold up to 5 hours. Poultry, about 2 hours. Meat is done when it's done. This may be an Internal Temp like 165° for Poultry Breast, 175° for Legs. 165° for fresh Sausage and 145-150° for Cured Sausage, Canadian Bacon and Smoked Ham. Sliced Brisket is done when a Therm Probe slides in with no resistance. Pulled Pork is done when the Bone wiggles or pulls out or the Probe goes in easy. Ribs are done when you pick up a Rack, with a pair of Tongs, from one end toward the middle and the rack bends 90° and the meat frays. For fall off the bone ribs, twist a bone. It should spin...JJ

http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-times-and-temperatures-chart


----------



## demosthenes9 (May 28, 2014)

One thing to note is that X mins per pound only really applies to "whole" pieces of meat, such as a butt.   The calculations work because of the fact that as the weight increases, the overall size increases as well, including the shortest dimension.

What I mean by this is that a Boston Butt has a standard shape.   A whole 12b butt will look just like a whole 6lb butt, only it will be longer, wider and most importantly, thicker.  Same with a 14lb packer compared to a 10lb one, or a 18lb 7bone Ribeye compared to a 12lb 7bone ribeye.

This isn't the case with a portion of meat such as a partial flat from a brisket or a 3 bone section of a whole ribeye roast.  You might have a 2.2lb flat that is  8" long x 7" wide and 1.5" thick.    Someone else might have a piece that's 8 x 5 x 2.1 that also weighs 2.2lbs.   Yet another brisket might be 19.5 x 8 x 1 and also 2.2 lbs.

All three of these portions of brisket weight 2.2 lbs, but they will each have different cook times, leading to vastly different numbers when looking at "X mins per pound".    It's one of the reasons why you'll see "EMERGENCY threads" where someone will wonder why their 2.2lb brisket flat has been on the smoker for 8 hours and still isn't ready.


----------



## lama1 (May 29, 2014)

"Ask, and you shall receive". Thanks ever so much for the info. You guys are absolutely the best.


----------

